# My sunflowers make me happy!



## EthosSeedCompany (6 mo ago)

I never tire of the sunflower blooms. Every year, I am totally fascinated by those large, happy flowers. Here's a nice picture I took of a Velvet Queen Sunflower with a bumblebee on it. I plant so many sunflowers and still, there's never a flower without at least one pollinator on it!


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

I planted a few this year. One is like that orange one, the rest are the normal yellow. I also have a giant one about 10ft right now, just starting to form the flower. You are right, they make you happy.


----------



## EthosSeedCompany (6 mo ago)

Love it! I have a row of Sunspot, which top out at about 3 ft and then a few Mammoth Grey in the squash plot. The Mammoth have started to open this week and the largest must be about 11ft high. I swear the trunk is at least 4 inch wide! 
Last year I had to use a saw to cut them down! This year I'll save the trunk to dry and make bean tepees out of. Why not?


----------



## faustodortch (4 mo ago)

Oh, it looks good.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

faustodortch said:


> Oh, it looks good.


----------

